# [SOLVED]Corasir void wireless gaming headset breaking mouse

## LtShalalabob

Hello fellow Gentoo users. I'm new(ish) to Gentoo however not new to the GNU/Linux enviroment. I have encountered a bug with my wireless headset within the system. I have seen soultions for other distros such as arch which i just moved away from with a fix listed here http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=153831. They explain needing to create a file called usbhid.conf inside the /etc/modprobe.d directory. The part i cant seem to figure out is since Gentoo doesnt seem to use mkinitcpio how would i be able to solve this issue within Gentoo? i have seen users in the Ubuntu forums use a script that is written here https://askubuntu.com/questions/778514/mouse-becomes-unusable-after-corsair-headset. I am new to the forums here but have used the Gentoo Forums and wiki for years to help me with numerous issues. I did search the threads before in this section and couldnt anything regarding this. Any help or guidance would be a godsend.Last edited by LtShalalabob on Thu May 25, 2017 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

Why would you ever put something like that into a initramfs in the first place?

I'd try the fix in /etc/modprobe.d. If it works in Arch it should work here.

----------

## LtShalalabob

Well i ran the mkinitcpio -p linux command it returns command not found. I researched more and it seems gentoo doesnt use mkinitcpio or have an ebuild for it. Is there an equivalent command for gentoo or away to install mkinitcpio?

----------

## mcraeaa

I found it easier just to add the usbhid.quirks line to the grub config so it was passed directly to the kernel at boot. Specifically, in the file /etc/default/grub, look for the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX  option, and add it there, like so:

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="usbhid.quirks=0x1b1c:0x1b27:0x0004"

```

Be sure to replace with your vendor and product ID if they are different than mine.

----------

## The Doctor

 *LtShalalabob wrote:*   

> Well i ran the mkinitcpio -p linux command it returns command not found. I researched more and it seems gentoo doesnt use mkinitcpio or have an ebuild for it. Is there an equivalent command for gentoo or away to install mkinitcpio?

 Do you know what mkinitcpio is? mkinitcpio is a Bash script used to create an initial ramdisk environment in Arch. There is no reason why your headset should work before the kernel is loaded so I see no reason why it would even be included in a fix.

/etc/modprobe.d will tell the kernel how to handle the device when it loads the module.

----------

## LtShalalabob

Its a common issue in 3 other distrobutions so yes it does(and did) need a fix. Im familiar with mkinitcpio and listed that i knew it was specific to arch in the first post, however my original question was how could i include the fix linked in the other threads in a similar way didnt have to be the exact way. I was just needing to learn a way to resolve the issue within gentoo. It seems the other poster may have listed a way.

----------

## The Doctor

That is why I suggested simply doing the fix in /etc/modprob.d. I can see no reason whatsoever why you would need to put it in the initramfs therefore no need to modify a initramfs.

How you would modify your initramfs on Gentoo is entirely dependent on how you generated it in the first place. Most custom kernels don't even use one at all. Genkernel users use one generated by Genkernel. Some people roll their own. That piece of the puzzle is entirely dependent on how you set up your system. But, like I said, I don't see any reason why you would need to.

----------

## LtShalalabob

I did both fixes you all posted and noticed something interesting. Short response is i got it working, however what i encountered was if i have the headset turned off while Gentoo is booting then the bug occurs. If i boot the system with the headset powered on the it doesnt occur. I can even turn the headset off an back on and it doesn't occur which i find interesting. Not a big deal at all just gotta turn it on before bootup. Id like to thank you all for the help on this issue. If there is insight on what you think might causing that small issue im all ears but im not that worried about it.

----------

## The Doctor

The problem has to be in hotplug vs coldplug. If it is done during boot up it correctly references /etc/modprob.d but it doesn't if it is hotpluged for some reason. I don't know enough about module loading to guess as to why. I'm glad you got it working  :Smile: 

Please don't forget to mark the topic [SOLVED]

----------

